# How to connect u3g with FreeBSD 8.1?



## alie (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I couldnt connect to internet with my HUAWEI K3765 and u3g driver on my FreeBSD 8.1. Is there any article or howto about how to connect to internet with HUAWEI 3G USB/Dongle modem ?

Here's my dmesg after i plugged in my HUAWEI K3765:

```
ugen5.2: <HUAWEI Technology> at usbus5
umass0: <HUAWEI Technology HUAWEI Mobile, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus5
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <Vodafone CD ROM (Huawei) 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-2 device 
cd0: 1.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

Thanks


----------



## tingo (Nov 14, 2010)

Usually, there might be two issues with devices like this:
1) you might need to put the device into "modem" mode instead of "storage" mode. Try Google for that.
2) the device might operate as a serial port. Try to load ucom(4) before inserting the device.


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 15, 2010)

alie said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I couldnt connect to internet with my HUAWEI K3765 and u3g driver on my FreeBSD 8.1. Is there any article or howto about how to connect to internet with HUAWEI 3G USB/Dongle modem ?
> 
> Here's my dmesg after i plugged in my HUAWEI K3765:



looks like you need a patch for this device.
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-usb@freebsd.org/msg07724.html

There are also few mails about this device in the freebsd-usb@ mailing list.


----------



## singing_sky (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks tingo
hope it helps:http://www.bsdguides.org/guides/freebsd/networking/3g_usb_internet


----------

